

A simple example of Radix Sort (a linear-time sorting algorithm) - palish
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/315/programming/exaples/radix_sort_example.cpp

======
palish

      qsort:  sorting 100 signed integers...        done in 0.000012 seconds.
      std:    sorting 100 signed integers...        done in 0.000007 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 100 signed integers...        done in 0.000009 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 100 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000009 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 100 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000009 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 300 signed integers...        done in 0.000037 seconds.
      std:    sorting 300 signed integers...        done in 0.000020 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 300 signed integers...        done in 0.000018 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 300 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000025 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 300 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000020 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 500 signed integers...        done in 0.000064 seconds.
      std:    sorting 500 signed integers...        done in 0.000032 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 500 signed integers...        done in 0.000027 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 500 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000045 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 500 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000031 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 700 signed integers...        done in 0.000091 seconds.
      std:    sorting 700 signed integers...        done in 0.000290 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 700 signed integers...        done in 0.000036 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 700 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000063 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 700 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000041 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 900 signed integers...        done in 0.000122 seconds.
      std:    sorting 900 signed integers...        done in 0.000061 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 900 signed integers...        done in 0.000041 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 900 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000082 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 900 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000048 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 1000 signed integers...        done in 0.000137 seconds.
      std:    sorting 1000 signed integers...        done in 0.000070 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 1000 signed integers...        done in 0.000047 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 1000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000093 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 1000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000055 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 3000 signed integers...        done in 0.000452 seconds.
      std:    sorting 3000 signed integers...        done in 0.000235 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 3000 signed integers...        done in 0.000131 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 3000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000333 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 3000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000162 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 5000 signed integers...        done in 0.000806 seconds.
      std:    sorting 5000 signed integers...        done in 0.000415 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 5000 signed integers...        done in 0.000221 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 5000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000551 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 5000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000275 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 7000 signed integers...        done in 0.001146 seconds.
      std:    sorting 7000 signed integers...        done in 0.000618 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 7000 signed integers...        done in 0.000336 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 7000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000814 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 7000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000393 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 9000 signed integers...        done in 0.001512 seconds.
      std:    sorting 9000 signed integers...        done in 0.000821 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 9000 signed integers...        done in 0.000443 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 9000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.001069 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 9000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000518 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 10000 signed integers...        done in 0.001718 seconds.
      std:    sorting 10000 signed integers...        done in 0.000881 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 10000 signed integers...        done in 0.000516 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 10000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.001196 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 10000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.000639 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 30000 signed integers...        done in 0.005759 seconds.
      std:    sorting 30000 signed integers...        done in 0.002991 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 30000 signed integers...        done in 0.001880 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 30000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.004167 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 30000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.002001 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 50000 signed integers...        done in 0.009991 seconds.
      std:    sorting 50000 signed integers...        done in 0.005557 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 50000 signed integers...        done in 0.002969 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 50000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.007003 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 50000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.003315 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 70000 signed integers...        done in 0.013983 seconds.
      std:    sorting 70000 signed integers...        done in 0.007776 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 70000 signed integers...        done in 0.004127 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 70000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.009839 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 70000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.004526 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 90000 signed integers...        done in 0.018232 seconds.
      std:    sorting 90000 signed integers...        done in 0.009571 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 90000 signed integers...        done in 0.005487 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 90000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.013045 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 90000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.006236 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 100000 signed integers...        done in 0.020601 seconds.
      std:    sorting 100000 signed integers...        done in 0.011364 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 100000 signed integers...        done in 0.006009 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 100000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.014733 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 100000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.006624 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 300000 signed integers...        done in 0.059984 seconds.
      std:    sorting 300000 signed integers...        done in 0.033506 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 300000 signed integers...        done in 0.024661 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 300000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.044925 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 300000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.039047 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 500000 signed integers...        done in 0.096697 seconds.
      std:    sorting 500000 signed integers...        done in 0.054535 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 500000 signed integers...        done in 0.070855 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 500000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.071334 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 500000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.073477 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 700000 signed integers...        done in 0.184037 seconds.
      std:    sorting 700000 signed integers...        done in 0.075596 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 700000 signed integers...        done in 0.153866 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 700000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.098688 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 700000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.151021 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 900000 signed integers...        done in 0.171465 seconds.
      std:    sorting 900000 signed integers...        done in 0.101505 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 900000 signed integers...        done in 0.339174 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 900000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.140334 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 900000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.261265 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 1000000 signed integers...        done in 0.202074 seconds.
      std:    sorting 1000000 signed integers...        done in 0.105412 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 1000000 signed integers...        done in 0.315055 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 1000000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.157816 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 1000000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.297647 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 3000000 signed integers...        done in 0.577713 seconds.
      std:    sorting 3000000 signed integers...        done in 0.330649 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 3000000 signed integers...        done in 1.230021 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 3000000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.424504 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 3000000 floating-point numbers... done in 1.246126 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 5000000 signed integers...        done in 0.958521 seconds.
      std:    sorting 5000000 signed integers...        done in 0.563785 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 5000000 signed integers...        done in 2.167401 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 5000000 floating-point numbers... done in 0.708164 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 5000000 floating-point numbers... done in 2.277712 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 7000000 signed integers...        done in 1.361047 seconds.
      std:    sorting 7000000 signed integers...        done in 0.747729 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 7000000 signed integers...        done in 3.204770 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 7000000 floating-point numbers... done in 1.014800 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 7000000 floating-point numbers... done in 3.175570 seconds.
       
      qsort:  sorting 9000000 signed integers...        done in 1.766008 seconds.
      std:    sorting 9000000 signed integers...        done in 0.953153 seconds.
      radix:  sorting 9000000 signed integers...        done in 4.121769 seconds.
      fstd:   sorting 9000000 floating-point numbers... done in 1.310309 seconds.
      fradix: sorting 9000000 floating-point numbers... done in 4.056485 seconds.

